# La perfezione maschile



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)




----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

mi fa un sangue bolle...
ho però il sospetto sia un filino culo....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi fa un sangue bolle...
> ho però il sospetto sia un filino culo....


é talmente perfetto che un difetto bisogna pur trovarglielo


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é talmente perfetto che un difetto bisogna pur trovarglielo


oltretutto è di una gentilezza e di un garbo rari.
si, promosso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2008)

Credo che "quel" difetto sia innegabile ...ma dipende dai punti divista per altr*i *potrebbe essere un pregio


----------



## Iris (16 Giugno 2008)

Bisognerebbe vedere il lato  oltre al lato B.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (16 Giugno 2008)

Non posso dire che e' brutto... pero' non mi fa sangue...


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ho però il sospetto sia un filino culo....


per via del piedino a mò di ballerina ?


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe vedere il lato oltre al lato B.















Sgargiula ha detto:


> Non posso dire che e' brutto... pero' non mi fa sangue...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

a me non fa sangue ma fisicamente lo trovo perfetto 
oltretutto é un ragazzo intelligente garbato e gradevolissimo.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me non fa sangue ma fisicamente lo trovo perfetto
> oltretutto é un ragazzo intelligente garbato e gradevolissimo.


ehm ......chi è?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> ehm ......chi è?


roberto bolle
primo ballerino della scala.
oltre che bellissimo manzo pure bravissimo ballerino


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> ehm ......chi è?



Appunto chi e', lo conosci Medu'?


----------



## Iris (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me non fa sangue ma fisicamente lo trovo perfetto
> oltretutto é un ragazzo intelligente garbato e gradevolissimo.


 
Pen so anche io...deve essere perfetto nel lago dei cigni..però non mi fa sangue.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> roberto bolle
> primo ballerino della scala.
> oltre che bellissimo manzo pure bravissimo ballerino


ecco spiegata la posa della foto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , me lo cerco nel web , tanto per avere la visione completa


----------



## Iris (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> roberto bolle
> primo ballerino della scala.
> oltre che bellissimo manzo pure bravissimo ballerino


 
Bravo ballerino.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Pen so anche io...deve essere perfetto nel lago dei cigni..però non mi fa sangue.


ma quelle belle chiappone guizzanti non vi fanno sangue??


----------



## Old Sgargiula (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> roberto bolle
> primo ballerino della scala.
> oltre che bellissimo manzo pure bravissimo ballerino


E" sicuramente un bel taglio di manzo... ottimo ballerino... pero' gli manca qualcosa... magari e' un taglio di manzo troppo "magro" ci vorrebbe un filno di "grasso"


----------



## Iris (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma quelle belle chiappone guizzanti non vi fanno sangue??


A me no. 
Sono sicura che però ha parecchi ammiratori.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma quelle belle chiappone guizzanti non vi fanno sangue??


son belle , niente da dire ....ma no , non mi fanno sangue ....sono grave ?


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> roberto bolle
> primo ballerino della scala.
> oltre che bellissimo manzo pure bravissimo ballerino




eccolo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWprIzH86aU&feature=related


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

questo invece mi fa proprio sangue...


----------



## Iris (16 Giugno 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> E" sicuramente un bel taglio di manzo... ottimo ballerino... pero' gli manca qualcosa... magari e' un taglio di manzo troppo "magro" ci vorrebbe un filno di "grasso"


E un filino di altro....


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é talmente perfetto che un difetto bisogna pur trovarglielo


a parte il "difetto" che sia kulattone, e' pure pieno de nei...

io ho unito i puntini ed e' comparso el dom' de Milan... pero' che pirla che songo, mo' c'ho er monitorre tutto zozzo....aspe' che vedo se ce sta Stany (e' un polacco)  all'angolo...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A me no.
> Sono sicura che però ha parecchi ammiratori.


chiappa guizzo mi ci ficco


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> chiappa guizzo mi ci ficco


ma guardate che non é gay


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma guardate che non é gay


uhhh che lagna..se anche è gay sai che fatica gli fa a dare un colpetto ad una fervente ammiratrice


----------



## Iris (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma guardate che non é gay


Non ci interessa. Esistono gay che fanno sangue. Questo personalmente non mi attira.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E un filino di altro....


figurt'... e' na' "creatura" de Nurejef... altro kulattone matricolato... pero' e' brao'...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> figurt'... e' na' "creatura" de Nurejef... altro kulattone matricolato...


 
fianchi grossi ingrassa presto stermi????


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

*pure a questo due colpetti non li negherei..*


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

e questo allora??


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo invece mi fa proprio sangue...



egraziealcazzz ... vai sul sicuro bimba!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

stringi, disgraziata...
questo te lo lascio...


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2008)

Brugola non mi dire che ti piace Enzo Paolo?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> fianchi grossi ingrassa presto stermi????


ma chi? 

io per es. non ho fianchi grossi, ho solo il maniglione antipanico dell'ammmmore...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (16 Giugno 2008)

a Medù, guarda che sono io mi attesto una posizione (ma neanche troppo) più giù rispetto al ballerino, ma a Montalbano e Paolo Turchi ie do na pista.

a sto punto esci co me!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e questo allora??


ao' ma a quest'ora ce stanno i bimbini in giro....

sta' zozzona...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a Medù, guarda che sono io mi attesto una posizione (ma neanche troppo) più giù rispetto al ballerino, ma a Montalbano e Paolo Turchi ie do na pista.
> 
> a sto punto esci co me!


guarda che é   brugola che ama enzo paolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








tu a chi assomigli?? a Zingaretti??
se sì dimmi a che ora


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a Medù, guarda che sono io mi attesto una posizione (ma neanche troppo) più giù rispetto al ballerino, ma a Montalbano e Paolo Turchi ie do na pista.
> 
> a sto punto esci co me!


eh no se permetti e' er forum che deve giudica'... dai approfitta che te famo na' "consulenza" gratisse...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' ma a quest'ora ce stanno i bimbini in giro....
> 
> sta' zozzona...


macchè bambini..qua siete tutti tardoni..


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> macchè bambini..qua siete tutti tardoni..


vabbè ma c'è un limite a tutto!!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> macchè bambini..qua siete tutti tardoni..


si' pero' deboli de stommico (io) e de core (tutto il resto)...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> si' pero' deboli de stommico (io) e de core (tutto il resto)...


vuoi il colpo di grazia??
ti posto la carmen con le sue cosce da moser in salita?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

mi vergogno un po' ma a me fa sangue pure lui...


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


troppo facile...è di spalle...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> troppo facile...è di spalle...


comincia a girarti che poi se ne parla...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

lato a


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi vergogno un po' ma a me fa sangue pure lui...


Chi è?


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comincia a girarti che poi se ne parla...


Siamo in fascia protetta...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi è?


pietro tarricone del primo grande fratello


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi è?


u guerriero u taricone
anche a me fa sangue


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Siamo in fascia protetta...


se se.......fianchi grossi ingrassa presto


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se se.......fianchi grossi ingrassa presto


mattiritiridiliiii


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Siamo in fascia protetta...


dal wwf?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi vergogno un po' ma a me fa sangue pure lui...


vabbe' ciao...

a Medu'.....aripijate...te facevo piu' tipo da Sergio la volpe o Pasquale Laricchia...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

bhè..il pacco è notevole e poi è molto maschio


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> vabbe' ciao...
> 
> a Medu'.....aripijate...


effettivamente é un periodo che ho l'ormone che fa la ola...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pietro tarricone del primo grande fratello













Non mi piace il tipo...


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2008)

*yessir...*



Asudem ha detto:


> dal wwf?


...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente é un periodo che ho l'ormone che fa la ola...


da solo?

che spreco... ed io odio lo spreco...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...



oh lucianino...porello


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2008)

*ANCHE OGGIDI' ...*

... COMUNQUE ... IN POCHE PAROLE ... UNO DEGLI UOMINI PIU' AFFASCINANTI DEL SECOLO SCORSO E' STATO E RESTA LUI.


----------



## Old falena (16 Giugno 2008)

io voglio lui, un giorno ho anche inseguito un uomo che gli somigliava.... per un'ora!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

se dev'essere una bottarella di vita prenoto anche questo..


----------



## Old Holly (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se dev'essere una bottarella di vita prenoto anche questo..




Lo conosce un mio amico, dice che è gay....


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

ah se si tratta solo di una bottarella allora io vado di sandokan...


----------



## Old Holly (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>




Chi è questo tizio?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Chi è questo tizio?


ciao Holly!!
é un dj che mi garba mucho

Antonio Gerardi


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ah se si tratta solo di una bottarella allora io vado di sandokan...


oggi il kabir non riesce neanche a levarsi il tena man..
tu però puoi fare la pirla di labuan senza problema


----------



## Old Holly (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao Holly!!
> é un dj che mi garba mucho
> 
> Antonio Gerardi




A me garba parecchio Olivier Martinez, ma non scarico foto che sono con Tim e ci metto 6 anni, già è stata dura leggere questo thread alla velocità di una lumaca artritica....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A me garba parecchio Olivier Martinez, ma non scarico foto che sono con Tim e ci metto 6 anni, già è stata dura leggere questo thread alla velocità di una lumaca artritica....


sei anni son tanti...


----------



## Old Holly (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei anni son tanti...



Son già tutta piena di rughe....


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oggi il kabir non riesce neanche a levarsi il tena man..
> tu però puoi *fare la pirla di labuan senza problema*


 
ci leveremo  i tena vicendevolmente...amorevolmente
oh..c'aveva dei bei pezzi dentro il kabir....mi illanguidisco ancora tutta


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ci leveremo  i tena vicendevolmente...amorevolmente
> oh..c'aveva dei bei pezzi dentro il kabir....mi illanguidisco ancora tutta


sì, hai ragione. Ho detto una cacchiata.
All'isola a me lui piaceva moltissimo.
Ha ancora l'occhietto ammaliatore e il fisico regge..
faccio io la pirla di labuan!!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ci leveremo  i tena vicendevolmente...amorevolmente
> oh..c'aveva dei bei pezzi dentro il kabir....mi illanguidisco ancora tutta


fa kagare... ar massimo po' fa' a tigre da' Magnesia...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei anni son tanti...


e' tutta colpa de Berluska...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> fa kagare... ar massimo po' fa' a tigre da' Magnesia...


ha parlato il brooke de noiartri


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> fa kagare... ar massimo po' fa' a tigre da' Magnesia...


il mio ex marito mi chiamava la pigrotta della malesia...

come?? 

l'ho già detto??

pillolina, please


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha parlato il brooke de noiartri


NO BROOKE NO!!!! TE SCONGIURO...

minghiam, n'estate si passo' agosto ad aspetta' na' telefunada...

so' rimasto offeso da allora...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio ex marito mi chiamava la pigrotta della malesia...
> 
> come??
> 
> ...


a me no e comunque nun me ne fotte 'na beata fava, magari se ce fai na' bella purea de fave e cicorie me sorchio il resto...

e' andata???


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> roberto bolle
> primo ballerino della scala.
> oltre che bellissimo manzo pure bravissimo ballerino


 

di sicuro è stronzo...e fatemelo dire...almeno questo lo sarà

bello ma non mi fa zangue.

è troppo...sembra uscito da Palazzo Te


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... COMUNQUE ... IN POCHE PAROLE ... UNO DEGLI UOMINI PIU' AFFASCINANTI DEL SECOLO SCORSO E' STATO E RESTA LUI.


 
embè....qui...siamo su altri piani...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> u guerriero u taricone
> anche a me fa sangue


al cervello...voi siete matte.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lato a


mi fa venire i nervi questo


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (16 Giugno 2008)

LE MAGIE DI PHOTOSHOP


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Giugno 2008)

L'ho visto ballare...alla Scala..con Alessandra Ferri....
non vi dico che emozioni ho provato...riescono a far passare certe sensazioni in modo sublime......


insomma fa sangue quando balla....


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2008)

l'arte tersicorea è al di sopra del sesso carnale.bolle è un angelo e gli angeli non hanno sesso



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6xhKxDGWqo&feature=related


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> l'arte tersicorea è al di sopra del sesso carnale.bolle è un angelo e gli angeli non hanno sesso
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6xhKxDGWqo&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6xhKxDGWqo&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6xhKxDGWqo&feature=related


 

hai ragiun.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> LE MAGIE DI PHOTOSHOP


dici?


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Giugno 2008)

RAGASSUOLE..... 

Tutto sto casino.... ma se avete il forum pieno dè fighi....

Per quelle che hanno un debole per il manzo palestrato... c'è *Chen* che de Garco e ballerini vari si fa una pippa colossale...

I tipazzi da film a *Moltimodi* je fanno un pippone ancor più grande.....

E per le donzelle che amano Sandokan/El Che ci sto io, *JESUS*......

Per tutte le altre tipologie.... ci mettiamo *AIR*....

AH, stè donne de Tradimento.net...... avete l'harem a portata di mano e nun ve ne accorgete.....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Giugno 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> RAGASSUOLE.....
> 
> Tutto sto casino.... ma se avete il forum pieno dè fighi....
> 
> ...









Ovviamente io voglio Air....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2008)

giusto per zittire i picci picci..


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto per zittire i picci picci..


pare stia molto male


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Giugno 2008)

Mafalda, modestamente...chi è 'sto roito?
Air


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto per zittire i picci picci..


Zitta, tu..... Che aspettiamo ancora il coro.....


























PS. Con te si fa a conti al tuo rientro..... Mò non fai testo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mafalda, modestamente...chi è 'sto roito?
> Air


in questo modo Air, perdi credibilità.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> pare stia molto male


Sì ho sentito.
Mi spiace molto. Umanamente é una bravissima persona


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in questo modo Air, perdi credibilità.


Asu, non lo sto paragonando ame...però, dire che il losco figuro è un bel ometto...'sti cazzi...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Sì ho sentito.
> Mi spiace molto. Umanamente é una bravissima persona


Scusate ma...chi è? Seriamente parlando, ora.
Marco


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate ma...chi è? Seriamente parlando, ora.
> Marco


é paul newman.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é paul newman.


A mio parere, l'uomo più bello del cinema.... Questo sì che metterebbe in crisi chiunque.

PS: Jesus, niente videoclip, tu sei capace di diffonderlo nel forum....


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é paul newman.


azz, non lo riconosce...dico sul serio...
Comunque sia, mi pare d'aver capito che il suo stato di salute non sia dei migliori...quindi la pianto qui di scherzare su di lui
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> azz, non lo riconosce...dico sul serio...
> Comunque sia, mi pare d'aver capito che il suo stato di salute non sia dei migliori...quindi la pianto qui di scherzare su di lui
> Air



scherza pure su di me e sulla mia perfezione


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A mio parere, l'uomo più bello del cinema.... Questo sì che metterebbe in crisi chiunque.
> 
> PS: Jesus, niente videoclip, tu sei capace di diffonderlo nel forum....


Questo è un colpo basso e, soprattutto, gratuito.

E proprio tu non dovresti.....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scherza pure su di me e sulla mia perfezione


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scherza pure su di me e sulla mia perfezione








 ...non credo tu sia più perfetta di mr.perfect...


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é paul newman.


Una meraviglia della natura. Non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta ...sigh....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2008)

* perchè* un uomo famoso o bello  dovrebbe essere piu' capace di gestire una relazione con una donna.

Non è che è il nostro immaginario che ancora ci piglia in giro?


----------

